# Moving to Sevilla



## Donnezmoi (Jan 17, 2014)

We are interested in retiring to Sevilla. Looking for a 2-bedroom or more apartment or city house, with at least a small garden space. Walkable to shopping and mass transit is desired. Need to fly often, so not more than an hour from airport. Please recommend neighborhoods or suburbs.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Donnezmoi said:


> We are interested in retiring to Sevilla. Looking for a 2-bedroom or more apartment or city house, with at least a small garden space. Walkable to shopping and mass transit is desired. Need to fly often, so not more than an hour from airport. Please recommend neighborhoods or suburbs.


You don't say what your budget is, and that of course makes a difference in what area you should be looking in.

I'm assuming that when you say you'd like an apartment with a small garden space you mean a communal one, because having an apartment with your own private garden is nearly impossible. You'll only find that in a handful of ground floor apartments.

However, Seville and the surrounding areas are full of town houses (casas adosadas) with their own patio or small yard. 

Try looking in the area called Sevilla Este, which is a newly built area within the city limits. There are lots of apartment blocks with gardens there as well as areas with town houses. 

Also have a look in the suburban area west of the city, called El Aljarafe. This includes the towns of Tomares, San Juan de Aznalfarache, Mairena del Aljarafe, Castilleja de la Cuesta, Gines... All of these towns have good bus service into the city, and San Juan and Mairena are also connected by subway. It's about a 30 minute car ride to the airport from this area.


----------



## Donnezmoi (Jan 17, 2014)

Will do! Thanks for the great suggestions.


----------

